# Buying Advice; Need a shorter top tube



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

Folks, I've done my on-line homework and research but am not able to find a Scott road bike (High end) with a shorter top tube. I'm a small guy and can ride a 47, 48 or 49cm. However, I need a top tube no longer than 51cm.

Is there a model from 2016 to present that has one? I was hoping for an Addict or Foil but their geometry doesn't seem to work. My current LOOK 585 has a tt of 50.5, which is perfect but just want to add something light and quick to the stable. 

Thanks much.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

I think you may have your top tube length number wrong.

From the geometry charts for the Look 585 I've found, the "virtual" top tube length does not go that short on their frames.

I think the 50.5 you reference is the "actual" top tube length that is, measured along the axis of the top tube. This number can vary based on the slope of the top tube.

From the chart I referenced, you could fit a 52cm virtual top tube. This may give you some hope as Scott's chart for the Addict RC Pro Bike for example shows their XXS size has a 52cm top tube.

Please correct me if I'm mistaken.


----------

